# Vlog: One month vaping, zero smoking!



## Alex (14/11/14)

Thought this would be pretty cool to share here with you all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

I really need to try dripping


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

A great expression of how many of us started off and progressed and felt about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)

My first breakthough vape was a RSST on a SVD. Thought it couldn't get much better than that.


----------



## Alex (14/11/14)

Andre said:


> A great expression of how many of us started off and progressed and felt about it.



Watching this reminded me almost exactly of my experience, eight odd months ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

TylerD said:


> My first breakthough vape was a RSST on a SVD. Thought it couldn't get much better than that.


Yeah, whilst we are reminiscing - my first "VV" mod had 2 voltage settings via different presses on a button. Thought I was in heaven on a mPT2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

can totally relate to his journey, just when i was one month into vaping, i was still using my trusted evod and ego battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/14)

Riaz said:


> can totally relate to his journey, just when i was one month into vaping, i was still using my trusted evod and ego battery



I was still using EVOD batteries 3 months in.
I saved my Spinner for the evenings though. I got the Spinner a few weeks in.


----------

